

How HN convinced me to stop selling my product on CodeCanyon - 23andwalnut
http://www.duetapp.com/blog/why-i-stopped-selling-duet-on-codecanyon/

======
mahadazad
I also have been selling my scripts on codecanyon. But waiting for the right
time to move away from it.

------
ra00l
duet looks and feels great. why don't you offer a hosted version(saas)?

